# My dog has no manners!



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

I need help training my dog to be more polite. Our biggest issue that I'm trying to work with her on right now is not rushing the door when someone knocks. She always barks until I get up to answer it (which I love). But when I open the door she tries to get in front of me. She always wants to be in between me and a stranger. It's a problem because I have to pull her back and hold her by the collar every time. It takes all my strength to hold her back and keep her inside. It scares pretty much everyone because she looks totally out of control. 
So I put a piece of painters tape on the floor, close to the door but out of the way. and I've been teaching her to sit there when someone knocks. She sits right where I want her to but I just can't get her to stay when the door opens. She is otherwise good with a sit-stay command. I don't know what else to try. 
I thought it might just be a puppy thing, about getting too excited with visitors. I don't want it to be a habit though.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You have a good plan and are making progress. Now you just need to teach her that you are in charge of the door. Try this: when she sits, go in front of her - open the door - if she stands and tries to push you away - shut the door. Then insist she sit - do it again. Be sure not open the door completely until she holds the sit. It does help if a friend will knock on the door and wait, otherwise, I opened the door, went outside, but shut it firmly in my Sting's face - and talked to the person and explained I was training him. I only opened the door for the visitor and I to come in when Sting held his sit/stay. It helped also that I have a screen door and the regular door so I could watch Sting.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

You have to use the NILIF EVERY time you go in and out. Dont let them run in and out on their own. You OWN the door she does not. You already took the first correct step by showing her what you want her to do now you just have to reinforce it. You are on your way, patience my friend patience, it is a test of wills because she is testing you every time... No offense but my guess would be occasionally you let her "get away" with some little things which makes her want to test boundaries even more. Its tough because sometimes what they do that is not allowed is funny or cute but a GSD will naturally take a mile when given an inch. Unfortunately I have learned this the hard way and its harder to break later in life so you are nipping it now kudo's to you!


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Diesel and Lace said:


> ... No offense but my guess would be occasionally you let her "get away" with some little things which makes her want to test boundaries even more. Its tough because sometimes what they do that is not allowed is funny or cute but a GSD will naturally take a mile when given an inch. Unfortunately I have learned this the hard way and its harder to break later in life so you are nipping it now kudo's to you!


Guilty... My dog knows I'm a such a pushover in the morning, she can get away with jumping on my bed because Im too lazy to physically make her get off. 
*hangs head in shame*

Well, I'll try having people over this weekend to practice more with her on sitting by the door.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the idea of using the painter's tape on the floor as a mark!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Try this: when she sits, go in front of her - open the door - if she stands and tries to push you away - shut the door. Then insist she sit - do it again. Be sure not open the door completely until she holds the sit.


yepyep

In this scenario, you're using the Premack principle to get the behavior you want. The dog does what you want (hold a Sit-Stay), and in return gets what she wants (to go outside or greet the guest). The penalty for noncompliance is that she doesn't get to go outside or greet the guest; the reward is that she does. It's really simple and really effective, but (like every dog training technique) it does require consistency to work. You can add cookies and other reinforcers for holding the Stay if you want, and it will probably help the behavior become stronger faster if you do, but I've often been able to get this particular behavior just via Premack.

It will probably be easier to do this in the beginning if you have the dog on leash and practice initially just with the opening of the door. Having somebody knock will ramp up the excitement and is something to work towards as a final goal; it may prove to be too much to start off with immediately.

In Dr. Overall's Relaxation Protocol there's a sequence in the exercise where you, the handler, go outside and knock on your own door while your dog holds a Sit-Stay. The idea is that this is a lesser version of the distraction offered by a less familiar person at the door. This may be worth practicing as an intermediate step before you enlist friends to help in advanced practice sessions. When you do have a real live guest at the door, if your dog actually does want to greet them out of friendliness (and that's not the motivation for all dogs!), you can have your friend move away if the dog is over-excited and only allow greeting if the dog stays calm. Again, same principle: what you want (calmness) gets what the dog wants (to say hi).

But it's really just a proofing issue. If you can get a Sit-Stay at the painter's tape with no distraction, then eventually you can get one with distraction. Just have to work up to it in small increments, and be patient with a puppy.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally got some time to get back on here, it's been hectic over here while the hubs is away and free time has been very limited, the kids are driving me crazy and I so can't wait for school to start up again 

I need a vacation from this summer vacation.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoops sorry replied to the wrong thread 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

